

JBQ shares his opinion on 64-bit mobile devices - gmatty
https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/posts/Gbdj4XnE2QK

======
Aqua_Geek
> In the immediate future, this will make zero difference for consumers.
> Applications that ship today will continue to be compiled as 32-bit, so that
> they can run on all the other iOS devices as well.

Actually, applications that ship today (well, in a week) can be fat binaries,
compiled for both 32- and 64-bit. Apps should see a performance boost from
this, though in most cases it's probably negligible.

